# Turbo Charger for 97 Hardbody 2.4??



## Wayne64SS (Dec 8, 2004)

This truck is great but could definitely use more power. Has anyone turboed one of these with any success? I realize its the same motor as in a 240 but it is SOHC rather than dual. Is there a relatively cheap system i can bolt together with factory nissan parts or anything like that?? Is a sr20det swap feasible and possible? Yes the truck is 4x4. Please let me know your thoughts, as I'm trying to get a feeler for price and etc. Thanks!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I believe a Z18ET manifold can be used for a KA24E,so long as the exhaust manifold flange hasn't changed from the earlier 240sx's, and I figure clearance won't be an issue since the bay of the truck is bigger. You're gonna hafta fabricate and do a whole lotta work yourself, including tapping for oil, fuel lines, and other miscellaneous turbocharging things I hope you're familiar with, since there's no kit. Also, be prepared to fabricate most if not all of the piping and think about what kind of fuel management you plan to use. I wouldn't recommend going ghetto (I've had my bad experience with a KA24DE,) but if its a professionally tuned motor with a good enough fuel system, you should be fine. That being said, I would worry about spinning rod bearings, but I figure you can run a low-boost system without worrying about detonation due to its low 8.6:1 compression ratio. JWT may be able to reprogram an ECU for your setup, but I'd definitely call or email them before setting your heart on it. Hope I've been helpful and not wrong (its been awhile since I answered any kind of turbo kit question.)


----------

